

PhD Dilemma: Academic experience for working in the industry - chloester
http://www.quora.com/Is-academic-or-industry-experience-better-for-data-visualization-in-self-monitoring-tools

======
Alienz
As a final year E.E. Ph.D. student, I want my five years back.

For some reason, I found many professors in US are doing systems. That is
something you can do, and can do better in the industry. Competing with the
industry in a disadvantageous position is no fun. Before I was admitted to the
Ph.D. program, I dreamed of exploring the science for the sake of pushing the
human knowledge forward, but I can hardly see anyone in my neighbourhood is
doing that. They are just pushing their publication count forward. That's it.
It depends on the school culture, maybe. But I see this as a norm.

